# Incan Smart Driver - Multi-level and Soft Start



## AW (Jun 4, 2007)

I have built ( with help from a very smart friend ) a smart incan driver with multi-brightness level and soft start feature. The prototype driver board is small enough to fit in a housing for a Mag C. Here is some features of this smart driver :

- Three brightness level ( 100% - 60% - 30% ) PWM control
- Flashing mode
- Soft start 
- Input voltage up to 20V
- Drive hotwire lamps up to 45W
- Power efficiency 99%

The whole assembly is machined to fit a Mag C as a direct drop-in to replace the stock switch. It also features a Kiu high temp. bi-pin socket for various bi-pin bulbs ( WA1111, WA1185, Philips 5761 / 7388 ). I am driving a 5761 ( 6V 30W ) lamp with excellent results. The 60% level is bright enough for most tasks and the 30% is good for around the house light. Runtime is much longer too. Since the brightness is PWM controlled, the beam is still very white on the lower levels because they are not being underdriven. 

You can buy them here






















Here is couple video clips of how the driver works :

Incan Smart Driver Video Clip 1


Incan Smart Driver Video clip 2


*Special Notes* :

1) Works only with camless reflector
2) No Soft start for ' Flashing Mode ' 
3) The PCB mount push button has no momentary


----------



## litho123 (Jun 4, 2007)

This looks very interesting!!

Does it limit voltage to a bulb to avoid instaflash like the AWR hotdriver does?

Example:
the 1166 will instaflash on 4 x Li-Ion cells (14.8v) without in some way limiting the incoming voltage to 12.5v.


----------



## Lips (Jun 4, 2007)

Things are looking up!


You gonna sell in quantity... Buy List maybe...


----------



## frosty (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks interesting. Maybe a D version as well?


----------



## rdh226 (Jun 4, 2007)

Very Cool! (aka "Hot S##t!")

A ROP-killer fer sur! (I've read a lot about the Phillips 5761...)

You'll sell a zillion of these guys, even more when you come out with a "D"-sized variant to
handle 100+Wt lights!

When do expect you'll be offering these gems?

-RDH

Um...*I* didn't type that .wysiwyg stuff...where the devil is that stuff coming from?

.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: "Helvetica [Adobe]", "Lucida [B&H]", "Arial [monotype]", "Helvetica [Adobe]", "Helvetica [Adobe]"; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }


----------



## AW (Jun 4, 2007)

litho123 : The Vin = Vout. I don't want the burden of an extra battery in a Mag C to provide the LDO voltage regulation. You 'll have to adjust the exact driving voltage to your expect level of overdrive to the bulb. The flat discharge of LiIon cells will produce a flat output until the very last minutes.

frosty : The D version is in the works. You may see added features such as voltage regulation.

rdh226 : I have no idea whether the driver can handle up to 100W or not. The FET I am using has a rating of 42A. Just not sure whether the junction temp. of 175C will handle the 100W lamp.


----------



## cnjl3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow! How soon and how much?


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 4, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jun 4, 2007)

Very interesting:twothumbs


----------



## bfg9000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Grr, one of the reasons we wanted a circuit that fit inside a C Kiu is for the old D Mags that take C Kiu kits and this won't work...

Plus with your C Li-ions, ROP is now the standard bulb rather than any bipin. Though at least this should make the brighter 5761 a single-click bulb. My only suggestion is to make the switch body shorter so cutdown tailcaps/spacers are not needed with your C-cells!


----------



## AW (Jun 5, 2007)

cnjl3,

I hope to get a small batch done within the next couple weeks. I am still trying to figure out the cost for a small run ( machining, etching pcbs, SMD components ). I 'll keep the price between $60 - $70 for a complete unit.

AW


----------



## Rommul (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe you should consider making a PR base unit as well (I love the fact that it is all metal.).

Many people who run LED mag dropins might find it useful.


----------



## jefft (Jun 5, 2007)

AW, I believe I've purchased at least one of everything you've sold here thus far. This will be another item. I'm pretty sure quite a few of these will move.


----------



## AW (Jun 5, 2007)

bfg9000,

You 'll get a lot more choice of bulbs with a bi-pin base ( 1185/1331/1166 with a 3C, 1111/5761/7388/64250 with a 2C ) than a PR base ( only ROP ). The complete assembly is about 3mm shorter than the stock switch. I can't make it shorter because I 'll have to fit the whole board inside.

AW


----------



## Grox (Jun 5, 2007)

AW, this looks good! Is there a "battery low"-type warning?


----------



## gregw (Jun 5, 2007)

I had the privilege of playing with this prototype flashlight this afternoon, and can attest to the fact that it works flawlessly. :thumbsup: The soft start works great, and the three levels are very nicely spaced.. The "flashing" mode also works very well.. Well done AW! :twothumbs


----------



## cnjl3 (Jun 5, 2007)

This sounds like there is a low voltage cut off? 
If so, at what point or percentage of Vin - does it shut down?
Sounds like a winner - I need incandescent regulation on my C size hosts. 







AW said:


> The flat discharge of LiIon cells will produce a flat output until the very last minutes.


----------



## AW (Jun 5, 2007)

Grox,
cnjl3,

This new driver does not have LDO voltage regulation ( don't want the burden of an extra battery to provide the higher voltage above the bulb voltage for the regulation to work ). There is no low voltage warning because this is intended for use with protected LiIon cells.

AW


----------



## AW (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is couple video clips of how the driver works :

Incan Smart Driver Video Clip 1


Incan Smart Driver Video clip 2


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread!

AW - Does this driver remember the last setting? Apologies if this was covered in the vids. I haven't seen them yet.

Oh, and a D size with V reg. would be awesome!!


----------



## AW (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, it 'll turn on to the last brightness level.



Bimmerboy said:


> AW - Does this driver remember the last setting?


----------



## cnjl3 (Jun 5, 2007)

Put my name in the hat for at least one to start off with.
Thanks for all the info.



AW said:


> There is no low voltage warning because this is intended for use with protected LiIon cells.
> AW


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 5, 2007)

Very well done AW :twothumbs

I'm in for C and D driver....please for the D driver consider high output bulb and high input voltage.


----------



## Rookwood (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: Well done!

I would be interested in at least 2 of these.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 5, 2007)

Good job AW! :twothumbs

I am in for one or two.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Rommul (Jun 5, 2007)

AW said:


> bfg9000,
> 
> You 'll get a lot more choice of bulbs with a bi-pin base ( 1185/1331/1166 with a 3C, 1111/5761/7388/64250 with a 2C ) than a PR base ( only ROP ). The complete assembly is about 3mm shorter than the stock switch. I can't make it shorter because I 'll have to fit the whole board inside.
> 
> AW



I agree. Its just that the complaint with LED dropins for the mag has always been the poor thermal path which leads to low drive currents. A PR base version of your all metal switch, sans electronics, could solve that (not that I want you to sell a PR base version instead of the bi pin).

Don't want to take this thread too far off course.


----------



## plasmaman (Jun 6, 2007)

This thing looks great AW!
Put me down for a C and D to start with please!!


----------



## wooniris (Jun 6, 2007)

Put me down for one 'C' and one 'D'


----------



## quantile (Jun 6, 2007)

Aw,

this is great news - I'd be in for 1 or 2 "C" drivers.

For the "D" version I would like to have LDO to get into the ~13V range in order to overdrive the 12V bi-pins (OS64610 and the like).

Marcus


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

Place me on the list for one:wave:


----------



## AW (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the support ! I have sent the PCB layout to be etched. Components are on order. Hopefully the first small batch of C drivers will be done in about 2 - 3 weeks. The D version will take some time


----------



## habibi (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi AW!

Please put me on your list for 1 c-driver!


Cheers from Germany


----------



## elnino (Jun 6, 2007)

I would be in for at least one 'c' driver, possibly two.


----------



## mudman cj (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in for one C driver as well!


----------



## Nebula (Jun 7, 2007)

AW - Very good news indeed. Please put me down for 2 of the C kits. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## racer7 (Jun 8, 2007)

Will take 2 when available and you post payment deetials.
Thanks for doing these
Racer7


----------



## Codeman (Jun 8, 2007)

Considering that I find the Mag2C one of the best "in-hand" lights around, this would make a super to my Mag2C collection, which currently consists of a 3x123-GH24 Reflectalite setup.

I'm in for one, AW!


----------



## Luminous (Jun 8, 2007)

I would buy 1 or 2 also.


----------



## weedle256 (Jun 8, 2007)

Any chance of a version for those that already have a KUI and switch?

I've got a 12AA 1185 just sitting here waiting to be used


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jun 8, 2007)

Please put me down for one more, total of 2.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## robm (Jun 9, 2007)

I may have to buy a 2C light just to let me use one of these


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I would like to be on list for at least one please


----------



## YAK-28 (Jun 10, 2007)

i would like to put my name in for two please..


----------



## allthumbs (Jun 11, 2007)

I`ll take at least one. I would like more but the problem is that I have to buy more of AW`s soon to be legendary _SEALIONS. _(Thats what I am calling
them)
allthumbs


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 13, 2007)

Save some for me. Nice job!


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd definitely want a D version if that becomes available.

Hey AW, are you making the D version for sure? If so, I'd start to shop for metal reflectors and lenses now so everything would be ready to go when the drivers are out.

Thanks.


----------



## AW (Jun 14, 2007)

RoyJ,

Yes, I am going to work on the D version but that may take some time. Still looking for some parts to built a prototype.

*Updates* :

Etched pcbs arrived today. It looks like I may be able to shrink the switch assembly by a few mm in length - meaning it is possible you can run two C LiIon cells in this setup without using any extension ring. Having a stock looking multi-level hotwire 2C Mag becomes a reality :naughty:

AW


----------



## larryk (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm in for a couple.


----------



## wooniris (Jun 15, 2007)

When can we expext them to be ready?

How many in the first run?


----------



## AW (Jun 15, 2007)

If everything arrived on schedule ( machining and parts ), the first run will be ready in about two weeks ( end of June ). Only a small batch will be made for the first run ( about 30 - 50 pcs ).




wooniris said:


> When can we expext them to be ready?
> 
> How many in the first run?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 15, 2007)

I better make this page my home CPF page...LOL!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome! A 2C-5761 light with multiple levels. This is exactly what I want.

I'm in for 1 C driver.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jun 16, 2007)

I know I want one maybe two.

What type of actuation are you using, a sliding switch with positions or a smart switch on multiple presses? In other words can you go from off to high to off?


----------



## Dung Beetle (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, I take two


----------



## AW (Jun 17, 2007)

Nitro : The output on my prototype running the 5761, the low level is about the brightness of a P90, medium level is about the brightness of a 1274, high is close to 1185 ( all eyeball measurements ).


Northern Lights : I am using a smart push button switch ( no spring/latch to break or wear out ) that has a ' click ' feel. The UI is click - ON ( low ) - Med - High - click & hold anytime - OFF - click & hold 1.5 seconds - Flashing. Last brightness setting memory.


----------



## tdurand (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm interested in the C driver.

T


----------



## PhotonAddict (Jun 17, 2007)

AW: does the circuit draw current when off? If so, how much?
btw: Great idea, I've wanted a soft-start switch for a while and now your offering one with multiple levels as well - kudos :thumbsup:


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 17, 2007)

AW said:


> Etched pcbs arrived today. It looks like I may be able to shrink the switch assembly by a few mm in length - meaning it is possible you can run two C LiIon cells in this setup without using any extension ring. Having a stock looking multi-level hotwire 2C Mag becomes a reality :naughty:
> 
> AW



Hello AW,

So has this been finalized? No extension ring needed for 2 C LiIon? If so, brilliant! I'm in for two.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## AW (Jun 17, 2007)

PhotonAddict : the shut off current consumption of the driver board is around 3-6 uA.

JetskiMark : yes, no extender ring is needed but you 'll have to cut down the tailcap spring.


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello AW,

That is good news. Any chance of offering 5761s for sale too? I will need to get more of your C cells also and it would be nice to be able to get everything from you.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Neg2LED (Jun 17, 2007)

As weedle256 mentioned above: any chance of a version for people who already have a KIU? or perhaps some sort of rebate if i mail you my KIU to use?

Either way, neg wants! (Neg would want much more if there was a low-dropout regulator inside aswell, but neg will live)

--neg


----------



## AW (Jun 17, 2007)

JetskiMark : the 5761 is more expensive here ( I paid $10 for each ) so I am not going to offer it.

Neg2LED : the only item I use from the KIU is the ceramic bulb holder. I am machining the entire switch assembly from scratch so I can't really use other KIU parts.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 17, 2007)

JetskiMark said:


> Hello AW,
> 
> That is good news. Any chance of offering 5761s for sale too? I will need to get more of your C cells also and it would be nice to be able to get everything from you.
> 
> ...



Mark, you can get them here for $5


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link Lux. Now I'm looking for a 2 C Mag in silver or pewter.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## gswitter (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this thread before, but I'm definitely interested in two of the C drivers!


----------



## jlomein (Jun 19, 2007)

I think I just wasted some money buying ROP bulbs, extended tailcap, and cammed reflector lol...

I will definitely be buying this for a 2C Mag when it is available.


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm definetly interested in a couple. One option that would be nice is to be able to use this driver with Modamags tailswitch.

Mac


----------



## jtice (Jun 19, 2007)

I would be interested in one for a C mag.

~John


----------



## nightstalker101 (Jun 19, 2007)

This is awesome, I can't wait!


----------



## Bogus1 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd like at least one, and if I like it I'd take a few more.


----------



## starfiretoo (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 20, 2007)

please pm when available, sounds great!!!


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 20, 2007)

AW, is there any chance you might be able to adapt these replacement switches for leds?


----------



## AW (Jun 20, 2007)

cmacclel : It won't work in a regular latch style clicky switch. Breaking the circuit will only turn it ON/OFF but not changing modes.

JamisonM : There are a lot of LED drivers with similar features in the market already. They are even smaller in size .


----------



## cue003 (Jun 20, 2007)

I am in for 2 of these "C" badboys.

Are you planning on putting up a separate sales thread?

Thanks.


----------



## Timaxe (Jun 22, 2007)

I would love to get one of these, though it will probably be in August when I get back to the states from Japan. Unless you can ship it to Japan...then I might have to push forward my build date for a 5761 Mag that will use your C cells and this. ( getting the reflector, bulb, and lens may be hard until I'm stateside again though :sigh: )


----------



## AW (Jun 22, 2007)

cue003 : I 'll start a new sales thread in Custom B/S/T when I am ready to deliver.

Timaxe : I ship worldwide. Shipping to Japan is not a problem at all.


----------



## AW (Jun 25, 2007)

*Update 

*Production is underway and it is taking time to hand built them - one at a time. Here is how the finished product looks like :


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!!

Unbelievable! That is the most interesting upgrade I've seen here! It has 3 mods in one, High Temp socket, Low Resistance Mod, and Multi Level lighting control!! I thought that was only going to be for the LED guys, now Incas can share in the fun!

I'll need 2 "D" size when ready!

Great Work! (now we just need the "D" LiIon cells)

Any estimate on pricing yet?

EDIT:: Yea, I'll need two "C" size also!


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey AW, are you sure to make a lot of these switches to satisfy the requests? Fantastic work :thumbsup:


----------



## DMC (Jun 25, 2007)

I am in for one "C" and "D" when available.

AWesome!


----------



## Cerbera (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes! I'm already preparing for my 5761 2C :naughty:


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello AW,

Looks good, nice work. I hope I can get one when they go on sale. I only have access to a computer when I'm home after work and they might sell out quickly.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## cnjl3 (Jun 25, 2007)

You initially said that you would do only a ‘small run’ of these little gems. I sure hope that you make enough units to cover all the interested customers although I have always wondered what percentage of those who say they are interested actually ‘buy’.
Put me in the paypal locked and loaded section
I would even do a pre-pay to ensure i get one from your first batch.










AW said:


> Hopefully the first small batch of C drivers will be done in about 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 25, 2007)

I should have at least a couple of these. It says so in my Flashaholic's manual.


----------



## RickB (Jun 26, 2007)

cnjl3 said:


> You initially said that you would do only a ‘small run’ of these little gems. I sure hope that you make enough units to cover all the interested customers although I have always wondered what percentage of those who say they are interested actually ‘buy’.
> Put me in the paypal locked and loaded section
> I would even do a pre-pay to ensure i get one from your first batch.



Tell me about it! I really want one of these to build a light for a gift for a buddy of mine who is helping me out with some stuff... I figure this driver would make the light a really "unique" item.

-Rick


----------



## barkingmad (Jun 26, 2007)

Interested - so how soon can we order...? 

:twothumbs


----------



## koala (Jun 26, 2007)

Some wannabe accepts prepayments and takes two years and still no where to be seen(probably never) while AW takes 15 days. AW rock on! :twothumbs.


----------



## jtice (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there a thread selling the 5761 bulbs right now?
Seems I need one or two of those very soon 

Switch looks great AW, good fast work.

~John


----------



## Northern Lights (Jun 26, 2007)

jtice said:


> Is there a thread selling the 5761 bulbs right now?
> Seems I need one or two of those very soon
> 
> Switch looks great AW, good fast work.
> ...


www.bulbconnection.com


----------



## jtice (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, 
I thought I saw a site mentioned elsewhere, but I was thinking someone said it would be much more expensive than buying them here, or on a GB.
Seems they arent all that expensive, long as shipping is reasonable.

Thanks
~John


----------



## Bob_G (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in for 1 or 2 D size whenever. This is a great idea.

John, Northern Lights and I have been running the 5761 for a year or more now - I like to get mine at replacement Light Bulbs, mostly because I like doing business with one man/family shops. Their site navigation is a nightmare, so I usually (well, always) google a site specific search for the bulb number.

Northern Lights, Hi there! Glad to see you're still pursuing your light. I just put together another 6.9V 1160 using one of litho123's lightly frosted bulbs. So far it's looking very nice, I may have to get some more of the bulbs, they really are "lightly" frosted, something I can't/won't do at home (I just Dremel them.)


----------



## S.E.G (Jun 28, 2007)

Best you put my name on the list for 1x C Driver. My Mag 6 C running the 5761 bulb on 5000mah Nimh batteries needs one!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks S.E.G


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 28, 2007)

Again, I have this question about using AW C Li-Ion cells with the 5761 bulb which draws 5.6A at 7.2V, when the PTC kicks in at 5A. I'm not seeing how you can get the optimum from this bulb with these cells. If I'm wrong about this issue, it would be useful to know.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 28, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Again, I have this question about using AW C Li-Ion cells with the 5761 bulb which draws 5.6A at 7.2V, when the PTC kicks in at 5A. I'm not seeing how you can get the optimum from this bulb with these cells. If I'm wrong about this issue, it would be useful to know.



Interesting question. Here's my theory.

We know the AW C's WILL run the 5761 bulb with a stock light. However they do have trouble starting it. I believe it's because the cold bulb pulls more current then the PTC limit. The other factor is the resistance of the light itself. The higher it is, the less current will be pulled from the batteries.

The real question is, will the batteries run the bulb with no other resistance. If it will (I don't know, I didn't try) then either the 5761 is pulling < 5.6A, OR the PTC is > 5A.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jun 28, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Again, I have this question about using AW C Li-Ion cells with the 5761 bulb which draws 5.6A at 7.2V, when the PTC kicks in at 5A. I'm not seeing how you can get the optimum from this bulb with these cells. If I'm wrong about this issue, it would be useful to know.


 I have experimented with this bulb for quite some time. Mudman's graph of the batteries and bulb show the voltage drops fast. Something I experienced with other lithiums and the 5761 too. I have also experimented with the 2C cell and AW c cells having removed the protection circuits (very bright but should be used in this manner only to obtain data, could be dangerous in actual use) and have made bench models with NTCs with protected batteries. Once resistance is introduced the bulb is visiably dimmer, 0.5 volts is a high percentage of 7.2 volts and dims the bulb markedly. A soft start with no residual resistance will give the best results but, LL, I do not see where these C cells give optimum performance compared to other combinations either. "You have seen the light!" (terrible pun). But I believe it is the brightest combination in the 2C size available even if it sags quickly. It really is all about the size of the light.
If size matters, then this is the best combo, if run time and maximum lumens matters, l would look to battery solutions that do not sag that quick under load. My light runs the 5761 at 5.2 amps. I have not figured what cold start is yet.
edit: I was thinking that 4 of the AW Cs in parallel, 2s2p, would be just great, theoretically the voltage drop should be half of what 2 in series do, but at that size of a light maybe a NiMh pack would hold power better. So many things to try, so little time. I like my 2c-cell on the AW C cells and 5761, smooth focusing reflector, so much I traded up for another one, and will likely build a third. One will have a fixed SMO reflector and the the new AW driver, another is variable focus and I am working on ways to add charging ports to charge the cells in balance. These are working lights and have proven invaluable in a hazardous work environment. AW has provided an excellent alternative to build a powerful small sized flashlight. I bet the 1185, 1111 crews can get excellent performance from these cells and the new driver but we have not heard much from them since the 5761 has been catching on.


----------



## Bob_G (Jun 28, 2007)

Another possibility that people don't think of, or discount automatically, is running a 1274 to spec. With 2C you'd have better than an hour runtime with 300+ torch lumens and respectable CCT. I've been using this setup on 2x2 14670 for some time now and really like it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 28, 2007)

Good information and feedback. I just found another bulb that may work better than the 5761 in this 2 C setting.....ordered some and will post. I can make the 5761 "spit nickels" if I put AW C's in a PVC tube to take the space, and into a D mag using one of AWR's Hot Drivers set to 7.1 to 7.2V with all the resistance mods....but it's not holding up long enough, like you say.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 28, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Good information and feedback. I just found another bulb that may work better than the 5761 in this 2 C setting.....ordered some and will post. I can make the 5761 "spit nickels" if I put AW C's in a PVC tube to take the space, and into a D mag using one of AWR's Hot Drivers set to 7.1 to 7.2V with all the resistance mods....but it's not holding up long enough, like you say.



Better then the 5761? Do tell.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 29, 2007)

Let me test side by side first & is in same voltage range....coming any day from Bulb Connection. Let's just say I was impressed enough to order 10 of them.


----------



## AW (Jun 29, 2007)

If you are talking about the 64275, I have tested them already :tinfoil:


----------



## quantile (Jun 29, 2007)

AW said:


> If you are talking about the 64275, I have tested them already :tinfoil:



Has anyone tried the 64265 yet? It is rated 5W less than the 64275 while having almost the same output (765 vs 780 lm).


----------



## Bob_G (Jun 29, 2007)

The 64265 looks to be a 5761 equivalent


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 29, 2007)

AW said:


> If you are talking about the 64275, I have tested them already :tinfoil:



No, not that one or the 64265.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 29, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> No, not that one or the 64265.


 
Did you see the *JC6V-30W* - 30W 6V HALOGEN? It claims to be a 30W with 800 Lumens:

See the link *HERE* A little pricy at $ 14.99 ea. and it doesn't look like it likes to be overdriven.

Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack this thread, I just want to have a few bulb options when I recieve my Mag C Switch!!


----------



## Bob_G (Jun 30, 2007)

That's another 5761 equivalent it would seem. I'm really curious what LL can come up with. Not that I think he can't, but there's a lot of really smart people that have been working a really long time in the hotwire world matching bulbs and power sources. It's hard to imagine that a wonderful new 7V bulb will appear just because there's now another way to run it, and not that good of one if high current draw is your priority. This obsession with mucho light in a tiny package must stop! LOL


----------



## Northern Lights (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob_G said:


> That's another 5761 equivalent it would seem. I'm really curious what LL can come up with. Not that I think he can't, but there's a lot of really smart people that have been working a really long time in the hotwire world matching bulbs and power sources. It's hard to imagine that a wonderful new 7V bulb will appear just because there's now another way to run it, and not that good of one if high current draw is your priority. This obsession with mucho light in a tiny package must stop! LOL


My apologies to AW, we really drifted but I am looking at putting a o-64430 into a C mag on A123system cells from a DeWalt pack *and the new driver* and possible some additional electronics, @ 9.9V. My figures through the AWR Hotrater says about 2200 torch lumens! :nana: It really is another 5761, but the long burn time allows for some overdrive more than 7.2 Volts, *I THINK.*


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 30, 2007)

Northern Lights said:


> My apologies to AW, we really drifted but I am looking at putting a o-64430 into a C mag on A123system cells from a DeWalt pack *and the new driver* and possible some additional electronics, @ 9.9V. My figures through the AWR Hotrater says about 2200 torch lumens! :nana: It really is another 5761, but the long burn time allows for some overdrive more than 7.2 Volts, *I THINK.*




Do you have a source for the batteries?
Will you be selling them?


----------



## waynejitsu (Jun 30, 2007)

AW-
Do you have a price on these yet, or when available?
Thanks!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jun 30, 2007)

waynejitsu said:


> Do you have a source for the batteries?
> Will you be selling them?


PM sent, this is AWs thread, I am not a dealer, just a hobby modder.


----------



## AW (Jul 2, 2007)

The C Driver will be available within days ( probably this week ) and the price is $69 each. I 'll post a new thread in Custom B/S/T when I am ready.




waynejitsu said:


> AW-
> Do you have a price on these yet, or when available?
> Thanks!


----------



## Cerbera (Jul 2, 2007)

AW said:


> The C Driver will be available within days ( probably this week ) and the price is $69 each. I 'll post a new thread in Custom B/S/T when I am ready.



--question answered--


----------



## AW (Jul 2, 2007)

No need for an extender, two C cells will fit nicely in a Mag2C. All you need to do is to cut down the tailcap spring to reduce the pressure on the cells.




Cerbera said:


> That's great! Will there be a need to have a spacer or have you been able to cut a few millimeters to prevent a spacer for your "C" cell batteries?


----------



## quantile (Jul 2, 2007)

Bob_G said:


> The 64265 looks to be a 5761 equivalent



Thanks, I didn't know that. 

I just received a 64265, tested it with two of AW's 18650, quadruple-clicking fired it up  Nice beam, one of the nicest I have seen, round hotspot and almost no artifacts with a LOP reflector.

I am really looking forward to the 2C setup with this bulb and AW's softstart switch. Hope, I can get in on the first batch of these.

Marcus


----------



## mansell2 (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll take a c size - paypal ready. Watching the B/S/T forum 

mansell2


----------



## AW (Jul 3, 2007)

*Update : The 1st batch of 50 pcs is done !!!*

I 'll post a new sales thread in the Customs B/S/T later today. Thanks!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2007)

:twothumbs


----------



## Nebula (Jul 3, 2007)

Come to me my little hatchlings:laughing:. AW, please put my name on two of those little critters. Thanks. Kirk 



AW said:


> *Update : The 1st batch of 50 pcs is done !!!*
> 
> I 'll post a new sales thread in the Customs B/S/T later today. Thanks!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks Nice AW! 

I'll need one and 2 "C" LiIons...

PayPal Locked and loaded...


----------



## AW (Jul 3, 2007)

Starting sales here :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2067374#post2067374


----------



## Nitro (Jul 3, 2007)

Better hurry, because they're going fast!


----------



## Cerbera (Jul 3, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Better hurry, because they're going fast!



Indeed they are! Right now, 33 of them are taken. At this rate, it'll be gone by tomorrow


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2007)

Nebula said:


> Come to me my little hatchlings:laughing:.



Cute little babies! 



flex76italy said:


> *Very well done AW* :twothumbs
> 
> ...please for the D driver consider high output bulb and high input voltage.


AW, I second the request for high voltage input for your D models. It would be great to have them go up to the 24V bulbs to prevent those nasty spikes.


----------



## AW (Jul 3, 2007)

Lux,

The D version will have voltage regulation. Still looking for some components that'll handle upward to 24V or even 36V. Amperage out should be able to go as high as 15A. My only concern is the heat conducting from the bulb pins through socket wires to the driver board which may melt the solder connections for 100W + bulbs.

AW


----------



## jlomein (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I count 39 confirmed paid by paypal on the for sale thread (plus 2 by JetSkiMark that are not paid yet). Of course there is the possibility of even more units being paid for, but not being noted in the for sale thread.

I just hope I was able to get on CPF soon enough today before they're all gone!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2007)

AW said:


> Lux,
> 
> The D version will have voltage regulation. Still looking for some components that'll handle upward to 24V or even 36V. Amperage out should be able to go as high as 15A. My only concern is the heat conducting from the bulb pins through socket wires to the driver board which may melt the solder connections for 100W + bulbs.
> 
> AW



Understood about the heat. One thing I saw done in one 100W light was a layer of mica type insulation with rectangle cut out for bipin holes which gave pretty good insulation from the KIU aluminum base.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jul 3, 2007)

I see they're rated to 45w. Would it be possible to make a high-wattage version of the "C" socket? I'm thinking Osram Halostar IRC 35w driven by five C-cells would produce 100w-class light from a much more manageable 67w...


----------



## AW (Jul 3, 2007)

jlomein : No worry, I think I can fill the orders. I can start working on a second batch right away.

LuxLuthor : I had performed measurements using an IR thermometer and see the connecting wire is a major heat source through conduction ( directly from the bulb pins through the thick 200W rated connecting wire of the KIU socket ).

bfg9000 : I have a test run with a 50W bulb for 20 minutes continuous without any problem. I think you'll instaflash the 35W bulb with 5 C cells. I don't have a setup to run a 100W lamp on the C driver. However, the spec. of the components I am using is good enough to handle 100W but I have to go conservative because no test has been done.


----------



## petrev (Jul 4, 2007)

AW said:


> jlomein : No worry, I think I can fill the orders. I can start working on a second batch right away.
> 
> LuxLuthor : I had performed measurements using an IR thermometer and see the connecting wire is a major heat source through conduction ( directly from the bulb pins through the thick 200W rated connecting wire of the KIU socket ).
> 
> bfg9000 : I have a test run with a 50W bulb for 20 minutes continuous without any problem. I think you'll instaflash the 35W bulb with 5 C cells. I don't have a setup to run a 100W lamp on the C driver. However, the spec. of the components I am using is good enough to handle 100W but I have to go conservative because no test has been done.


 

Hi Andrew,

I've tested a 25W and a 35W IRC with 5xC-Lions and no problems (so far) - the 35W will focus better as it has a shorter axial filament. 

I use my 50W IRC 5xC-Lion all the time with a 2.5" FM-ThrowMonster as it gives a great hotspot with bags of flood too ! ! !

Would be real nice if there was a way to use 6xCLions with a 65W IRC using a max dutycycle trim ! The draw is too much for 5 cells so a V2 softstarter that can trim Vmax for more different bulbs on C-Lions would be top - I know probably far too much trouble - just wishing.

Keep up the great work. Can't wait for the D version with regulation too.

Cheers Pete


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 5, 2007)

I want "D" version!!! :hairpull: can't wait...:sigh:


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello LuxLuthor,

Have you received these bulbs yet? How is the testing going? Any early observations? I got my drivers today but my 5761s are still 2 days away. I'm looking forward to your test results and the unveiling of the bulb.

Regards,
Mark



LuxLuthor said:


> Good information and feedback. I just found another bulb that may work better than the 5761 in this 2 C setting.....ordered some and will post. I can make the 5761 "spit nickels" if I put AW C's in a PVC tube to take the space, and into a D mag using one of AWR's Hot Drivers set to 7.1 to 7.2V with all the resistance mods....but it's not holding up long enough, like you say.


----------



## Cerbera (Jul 11, 2007)

I just got mines today and tested it with my 5761. I can't say how it compares to a 1111, but they are as bright as a 1185 IMO.

Right now its still daylight but I tried making my room as dark as possible.

Here are my results so far with sidespill.






This is the low (left) and medium (right) settings.

I found both to be too yellow for my taste.






This is the high setting and it is nice and white.

I'll try to do more shots when it gets dark.

I found that I had to remove the C-clip and use all of the focus shims to get a nice height for the 5761. Without it, you're not able to achieve a nice spot.

Also, be careful with the *tail spring mod* if you have *download's* Mag of the Ring, do not cut that much. Cut only a little bit off (one to two sprials). The lanyard ring will add some mm. It might be hard to close the tail cap, but the battery won't cut out if you really abuse it which I have done. I might sell mines if I find that its not to my liking.

*UPDATE*

It is raining and I can't go out for outdoor night shots. However I compared my setup (5761 bulb and Li-ion C-cells) with my previous setup (1185 bulb with 9x Maha Powerex Nihm batteries).

I used a different camera for this image compared to my eariler images.





*Left*: 5761
*Right*: 1185

The 5761 is and appears to be brighter according to the photos. Both images were taken with the same camera and settings. To the eye, they both seem the same.

Although the 5761 has the FM VLOP and the 1185 has Litho's smooth reflector, I personally think the 5761 produces quite an ugly and artifact-filled beam (you may not be able to see it in the images). The 1185 has a bunch of artifacts as well, but it comes out a very nice bow-tie image.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jul 15, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Good information and feedback. I just found another bulb that may work better than the 5761 in this 2 C setting.....ordered some and will post. I can make the 5761 "spit nickels" if I put AW C's in a PVC tube to take the space, and into a D mag using one of AWR's Hot Drivers set to 7.1 to 7.2V with all the resistance mods....but it's not holding up long enough, like you say.


 
Lux,

*Have any update on the new bulbs?* I'm looking to build (2) 2C mags with AW Smart Drivers and AW C cells, but don't want to run the 5761. I can get a better run, and protect the cells with a little calmer combo, such as a WA1111, Osram 64250, or Osram 64223.


----------



## jlomein (Jul 15, 2007)

Cerbera said:


> Although the 5761 has the FM VLOP and the 1185 has Litho's smooth reflector, I personally think the 5761 produces quite an ugly and artifact-filled beam (you may not be able to see it in the images).



Hmmm...I ordered the 10.5mm VLOP from FiveMega, and plan to use it with the 5761. Perhaps if it is so artifact filled I will take my FiveMega ~8mm MOP reflector and attempt to widen the hole to 10.5mm. I really like how the MOP reflector works with a ROP High.


----------



## mudman cj (Jul 16, 2007)

I have the VLOP with a frosted 5761 and it still has artifacts in the spot. I only frosted the bulb from the filament down, which is all that should affect the spot anyway, and I think I will now go back and etch it longer. If it had been an option, I would have preferred to get the MOP from FM with a hole large enough for the 5761. I will see how the additional etching goes first, but I may get a MOP or even a HOP reflector modified to work with the 5761. Always in pursuit of the "perfect" beam...


----------

